# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Τι δίνουμε ως τροφή στα πουλιά μας;

## CreCkotiels

Το παρόν θέμα έχει σκοπό να μας βοηθήσει να μάθουμε ή βελτιώσουμε την διατροφή των μικρών φτερωτών μας συντρόφων . 
Κάθε μέλος λοιπόν , θα μοιραστεί μαζί μας σε αυτό το θέμα ακολουθώντας τις παρακάτω ενότητες (1η έως 7η) την διατροφή που παρέχει. 


Ενότητες :

1η) Γράφουμε το είδος του φτερωτού μας φίλου με τον εξής τρόπο (Παπαγάλος - Ράτσα , Καναρίνι - Ράτσα , Καρδερίνα - Ράτσα , Παραδείσιο - Ράτσα , κοκ. )

2η) Τι μείγμα σπόρων (αναλογία & ονομασία αν είναι συσκευασμένη) παρέχουμε και κάθε πότε γίνεται η ανανέωση της μέσα στην εβδομάδα ; 

3η) Ποια συνταγή αυγοτροφής του φόρουμ μας παρέχουμε και κάθε πότε ; Αν η αυγοτροφή μας δεν είναι κάποια από του φόρουμ αναφέρουμε την συνταγή συνοπτικά (κυρίως τα υλικά παρασκευής). Αν δε δίνουμε άυγοτροφή , αυγό βραστό σκέτο δίνουμε και κάθε πότε;

4η) Τι λαχανικά , χορταρικά , όσπρια και φρούτα παρέχουμε στα μικρά μας ; Πόσο συχνά ; 

5η) Δίνουμε κάτι επιπλέον στην διατροφή τους (κάποιο βιταμινούχα σκεύασμα για παράδειγμα) ; Ποίος ο λόγος ; 

6η) Υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα διατροφής την εβδομάδα ; Αν ναι παρουσιάστε το !

7η) Κάντε μια αξιολόγηση του προγράμματος διατροφής των φτερωτών σας φίλων αναφέροντας τι θα θέλατε να διορθώσετε σε αυτό . 


Όσες περισσότερες οι συμμετοχές , τόσο καλύτερο το αποτέλεσμα ! 

Βοηθητικά θέματα για τις απαντήσεις κυρίως στις ενότητες 2 , 3 , 4 είναι τα εξής :

2
*Μίγματα Σπόρων για παπαγάλους.*

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια*

*Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*

*Μίγματα Σπόρων για Εξωτικά - Παραδείσια*



 3

Συνταγές αυγοτροφής

 4
*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*
*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κάνω διπλό ποστ για την απάντηση μου γιατί ήθελα την εκφώνηση του θέματος μόνη της , αν δημιουργώ πρόβλημα ας με διορθώσει η διαχείριση .



1η ) Παπαγάλος - Cockatiel

2η ) Η ανανέωση του μείγματος γίνεται καθημερινά βραδινή ώρα ώστε το πρωί που θα ξυπνήσουν να έχουν καινούριο και καθαρό φαγητό ώστε να μην περιμένουν να φάνε μέχρι να ξυπνήσω.

*VADIGRAN ΜΕΣΑΙΟΙ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΙ


Κεχρί Καναδά, Άγριο λευκό κεχρί, Μπακγουϊτ, Αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη, Ιαπωνικό κεχρί, Κανναβούρι, Άγριο ρύζι, Κάρθαμο, Άγριο κόκκινο κεχρί, Μικρός ηλιόσπορος ριγέ, Μικρός λευκός ηλιόσπορος, Νίζερ, Λιναρόσπορος*

3η )  Επειδή τα cockatiel μου τα έχω κοντά ένα χρόνο , αυτή είναι η πρώτη μας πτεροροια και δίνω αυγό βραστό μία με δύο φορές την εβδομάδα. Αυγοτροφή δίνω την παρακάτω , όχι όμως αρκετά συχνά προς το παρόν γιατί δεν την προτιμούσαν. Πλέον παρατηρώ πως τους αρέσει οπότε σιγά σιγά θα αρχίζω να την αυξάνω.
*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*


4η ) Τα cockatiel μου δυστυχώς είναι λίγο κακόφαγα και δεν τα τρώνε όλα αλλά τρώνε - δοκιμάζουν τα εξής : μπρόκολο , μαρούλι , σπανάκι , αντίδι , ραδίκι , κολοκύθι , αγγούρι , καλαμπόκι , πιπεριά Φλωρίνης , απλές πιπεριές , γλυστρίδα.

5η ) Συνήθως δίνω βραστάρι από Τσάι του Βουνού , Χαμομήλι , Δίκταμο και ρίγανη . Νομίζω κάνει αρκετά καλό στο στομάχι και ειδικά τα δικά μου τρελαίνονται. 
Επιπλέον , δίνω κόκαλο σουπιάς .

6η ) Λόγω των μαθημάτων μου και επειδή ξεχνάω καμιά φορά έχω φτιάξει ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής και προσπαθώ να το ακολουθώ , φυσικά πάντα υπάρχουν και μερικές παραβιάσεις. 

Δευτέρα & Παρασκευή , δίνω οτι χορταρικά υπάρχουν στο σπίτι ή στον κήπο 
Τρίτη : millet 
Τετάρτη : τίποτα 
Πέμπτη & Κυριακή :  Βραστάρι 
Πέμπτη  : αυγοτροφή 
Κυριακή : αυγό 
Σάββατο : τίποτα  

Καταλαβαίνεται πως μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να μην έχω να δώσω κάτι ή να μη προλαβαίνω , οπότε δεν δίνω δυστυχώς .

7η ) Το πρόγραμμα όσο μπορώ να το ακολουθώ νιώθω πως μπορεί να καλύψει κάποιες ανάγκες τους αλλά όχι όλες . 
Δυστυχώς τα cockatiel μου δεν τρελαίνονται στο να δοκιμάσουν κάτι καινούριο και ότι φάνε θα το φάνε αν τους το δίνω εγώ με το χέρι οπότε θα ήθελα να μπορούσαν να φάνε λίγο πιο ανεξάρτητα. 
Σκοπός μου δεν είναι να τρώνε μεγάλες ποσότητες αλλά να τρώνε μεγάλη ποικιλία τροφών.

----------


## rafa

1)παπαγαλος-ringneck
2)η  ανανεωση του μειγματος γινεται ανα δευτερη μερα κατα το μεσημερι.το  μειγμα ειναι χυμα και εχει αποξηραμενα φρουτα,  ηλιοσπορους,φυστικια,ασπρο  υς ηλιοσπορους,κεχρι κ.λ.π
3)αυγο-αυγοτροφη  δινω στην πτερορροια τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα αλλιως σε κανονικη  περιοδο μια φορα την εβδομαδα.η αυγοτροφη περιεχει αυγο (τσοφλι και  ασπραδι,κροκο),πτι-μπερ μπισκοτα ή τριμμενη φρυγανια,κεχρι,καναβουρι.
4)εμενα  ο Μερλιν τιμαει μονο λιγα λαχανικα οπως μαρουλι ,αγγουρι,  κολοκιθακι,αντιδια,πιπερια  ,ντοματα(λιγη),ραδικια και απο φρουτα ροδακινα ,νεκταρινια,βερικοκα,μηλο,σ  ταφυλια,μπανανες.
5)επιπλεον μονο σουπιοκοκαλο αν βρω στο pet-shop και πετρα ασβεστιου.
6)συγκικριμενο προγραμμα δεν υπαρχει αλλα ξερω οτι τρεις με τεσσερεις φορες την εβδομαδα δινω φρουτα και λαχανικα,τωρα τι φρουτα και λαχανικα δινω εξαρτατε απο τι υπαρχει στο ψυγειο.
7)θα ηθελα να αυξησω τα φρεσκα στην διαιτα του μερλιν διοτι δεν τα πολυ συμπαθει (εκτος της πιπερια που την καταβροχθιζει).

----------


## mai_tai

1)Παπαγαλος κοκατιλ
2)Βαζω καθε πρωι φρεσκια τροφη -της Versele laga Prestige (την τσακιζουν την συγκεκριμενη..)
3)Αυγοτροφη δεν βαζω..βαζω ομως αυγο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα!
4)Απο λαχανικα τρωνε μονο μπροκολο(λιγο..) μαρουλι...(αρκετο) καλαμποκι,κ σπανακι! κολοκυθι -πιπεριες ..δεν προτιμουν..!
5)Ριγανι φρεσκια κ λιγο βασιλικο (αραια κ που...) το δοκιμαζουν !Επισης παντα εχει σουπιοκκοκαλο-
6)προγραμμα εχω μονο στο να βαζω καθε 3-4 μερες αυγο-κατα ταλλα...καθε μερα προσεχω να εχεουν διαφορετικο ζαρζαβατικο...!
7)Αν τρωγαν περισσοτερα φρουτα..-θα ημουν ικανοποιημενος...!

----------


## xrisam

1) Cockatiel

2)Kαθημερινά αλλαγή σπόρων Versele laga Prestige,  στον Ξερξη συμπληρώνω φαγόπυρο αποφλοιωμένο επειδή δεν τρώει την βρώμη  και το ρύζι της τροφής. Επίσης τσαμπι κεχρι όχι συνεχεια όμως.

3) Αυγο ανα 5 ημέρες περίπου, εχω φτιάξει στο παρελθον αυγόψωμο αλλά δεν το προτιμήσαν..

4)  Αναλογα την εποχή. Ολο τον χρόνο πιπερια φλωρινης. Τον χειμώνα το  μπροκολάκι είναι το αγαπημένο τους. Τετοια εποχη καλαμποκι, γλυστρίδα,  κολοκυθάκι κτλ.
Απο πρασινάδες ρίγανη φρεσκια, δυόσμος, ροκα. Φρούτα μονο βερυκοκο τρώνε και το εσωτερικο της μπανάνα και όχι την μπανάνα :: 

5) Ριγανόνερο 7 ημερες το μήνα και πιο παλια milkthistle προληπτικά. Σουπιοκόκαλο και πέτρα ασβεστίου πάντα. 

6) Οχι δεν εχω κάποιο πρόγραμμα συγκεκριμένο.

7) Είμαι ικανοποιημένη γενικά, μακαρι να τρώνε και φρουτα αλλά μου φτανει που τρωνε τόσα λαχανικα. ::

----------


## Esmi

1) Παπαγάλος-Budgie
2)Κάθε πρωί της αλλάζω τα σποράκια και η τροφή που χρησιμοποιώ είναι Versele Laga- Budgies Prestige!
3)Τρώμε (από εδώ και στο εξής γιατί αυτή την εβδομάδα το ξεκινήσαμε) αυγουλάκι βραστό μια φορά την εβδομάδα  :Jumping0046: ! Αυγοτροφή δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να κάνω ακόμα αλλά νομίζω πως χρειάζεται να την ξεκινήσουμε και αυτή σιγά σιγά κάποια στιγμή  :Happy: 
4)Η κυρία Μόζι τρώει όλων των ειδών τα φρούτα και λαχανικά χωρίς εξαιρέσεις, ότι και να της βάλεις δεν αφήνει ψύχουλο!Τρώμε ντομάτα, καρότο, πιπεριές, μπρόκολο, χορταράκια γενικά, αγγούρι, πεπόνι, ροδάκινο, σταφυλάκι κ.λπ. Είναι φαγανό το κορίτσι μου!!!
5)Μόνο κόκκαλο σουπιάς μέχρι στιγμής, δεν έχουμε δοκιμάσει τίποτε άλλο ακόμα  :Happy: 
6)Πρόγραμμα δεν έχουμε!
7)Είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένη με αυτό, το μόνο ίσως που θα έπρεπε να διορθωθεί είναι να μπεί ένα πρόγραμμα, να μην τρώει δηλαδή πολύ κοντά(σε μέρες) τα ίδια ή παρόμοια γεύματα και να προσθέσω στη διατροφή της λίγο περισσότερους ξυρούς καρπούς!!

----------


## jk21

Εκτρεφω καναρινια τιμπραντο και καρδερινες balcanica 

To βασικο μιγμα των καναρινιων (που αραιωνετε βεβαια στη συντηρηση ) ειναι  εδω και λιγο καιρο   70 κεχρι 10 βρωμη  8 κανναβουρι   7 περιλλα  3 λιναρι  2 νιζερ . Θα ενισχυθει ισως σε πολυ κρυο καιρο και σιγουρα οταν θα υπαρχουν μωρα την ανοιξη

Το μιγμα στις καρδερινες με μικρες παραλλαγες αναλογα με την διαθεσιμοτητα των σπορων που βρισκω ειναι :

25 κεχρι 10 βρωμη 15 περιλλα (καφε κυριως αλλα και λευκη ) 10 κανναβουρι , 8 μαυρος ηλιοσπορος (οχι ο πολυ μεγαλος ) , 6 σουσαμι  , 5 ραδικι  , 5 καμελινα , 5 αγκαθι μαριας , 4 νιζερ , 3 λιναρι  , 2 γλυκανισος , 1  παπαρουνα 



Αυγοτροφη δινω παραλλαγες της  *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς* και επιφυλλασομαι για δοκιμη συντομα νεας ιδεας 

Χορταρικα διαφορα ανα εποχη (γλυστριδα , ταραξακο , τσουκνιδα ,σεσκουλο κλπ ) , λαχανικα  (μπροκολο ,πιπεριες κοκκινες ) ,οπως και καποιους σπορους σε ημιωριμη χλωρη μορφη οπως τους βρισκουν τα πουλια στη φυση (ταραξακο ,ζωχο ,αγριοζωχο κλπ )

σε μεγαλη συχνοτητα απο 4 με 5 μερες την εβδομαδα εως και καθε μερα αναλογα εποχη και διαθεσιμοτητα 

Πολυβιταμινη δεν εχω σκοπο να δωσω , παρα σπανια σε σχεση με αλλες χρονιες και θα στηριχθω σε φυσικα συμπληρωματα με κυριοτερο την  γυρη .Θα δινω ποτε ποτε βιταμινες Β μονο και μονο στην προετοιμασια καποιες μερες πολυβιταμινη πολυ λιγοτερες απο αλλοτε ,ισως και λιγο εντος πτεροροιας 


Στοχευω στο να οδηγηθω σε διατροφη οσο γινεται πιο διαιτης στα καναρινια (εννοω λιγοτεροι λιπαροι  χωρις να χανονται τα ω3 στο μιγμα σπορων τους ) και σε σταδιακη καταργηση των συνθετικων πολυβιταμινων ,αν δω ιδια αποτελεσματα  (τουλαχιστον ) αν οχι καλυτερα χωρις αυτες  .Στις καρδερινες εχω δει οτι αυτο δεν ειναι εφικτο σαν κανονας σε ολα  και ειναι εντελως θεμα πουλιου ,το κατα ποσο θελει λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο λιπαρο και ποικιλο μιγμα

δεν χρησιμοποιω φαρμακα ,αν δεν υπαρχει αναγκη υπαρκτη και σαν προληψη δινω τακτικα το  *Αντιβακτηριακό και ηπαροπροστατευτικό σκεύασμα για καρδερίνες και όλα τα πτηνά*

----------


## gordon

1) Cockatiel

2)Τροφή Versele laga Prestige, και που και που τσαμπι κεχρι ..,καθημερινά αλλαγή τροφής!! 

3) Αυγο μια φορά τη βδομάδα .

4) επιμένω με λαχανικά και φρούτα , αλλα δεν τα έχει και πολύ λατρεία ! Μόνο το καρότο τρώει αρκετά και τσιμπαει και λιγο μπροκολο οταν το κρεμάω στο κλουβι καμουφλαρισμένο με παιχνιδια!!

5) κόκκαλο σουπιάς , και multi-vit λόγο πτερόροιας .

6)Πρόγραμμα δεν έχω.

7)Είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος  με αυτό, έχει γίνει γομαράκι !! μονο λιγα ζαρζαβατικα να ετρωγε παραπάνω!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μάριος_1

1η ) Παπαγάλος - Cockatiel

2η ) Η ανανέωση του μείγματος γίνεται καθημερινά βραδινή ώρα ώστε το πρωί που θα ξυπνήσουν να έχουν καινούριο και καθαρό φαγητό ώστε να μην περιμένουν να φάνε μέχρι να ξυπνήσω.

*VADIGRAN ΜΕΣΑΙΟΙ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΙ


Κεχρί Καναδά, Άγριο λευκό κεχρί, Μπακγουϊτ, Αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη, Ιαπωνικό κεχρί, Κανναβούρι, Άγριο ρύζι, Κάρθαμο, Άγριο κόκκινο κεχρί, Μικρός ηλιόσπορος ριγέ, Μικρός λευκός ηλιόσπορος, Νίζερ, Λιναρόσπορος

3η ) Επειδή τα cockatiel μου τα έχω κοντά ένα χρόνο , αυτή είναι η πρώτη μας πτεροροια και δίνω αυγό βραστό μία με δύο φορές την εβδομάδα. Αυγοτροφή δίνω την παρακάτω , όχι όμως αρκετά συχνά προς το παρόν γιατί δεν την προτιμούσαν. Πλέον παρατηρώ πως τους αρέσει οπότε σιγά σιγά θα αρχίζω να την αυξάνω.
Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς


4η ) Τα cockatiel μου δυστυχώς είναι λίγο κακόφαγα και δεν τα τρώνε όλα αλλά τρώνε - δοκιμάζουν τα εξής : μπρόκολο , μαρούλι , σπανάκι , αντίδι , ραδίκι , κολοκύθι , αγγούρι , καλαμπόκι , πιπεριά Φλωρίνης , απλές πιπεριές , γλυστρίδα.

5η ) Συνήθως δίνω βραστάρι από Τσάι του Βουνού , Χαμομήλι , Δίκταμο και ρίγανη . Νομίζω κάνει αρκετά καλό στο στομάχι και ειδικά τα δικά μου τρελαίνονται. 
Επιπλέον , δίνω κόκαλο σουπιάς .

6η ) Λόγω των μαθημάτων μου και επειδή ξεχνάω καμιά φορά έχω φτιάξει ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής και προσπαθώ να το ακολουθώ , φυσικά πάντα υπάρχουν και μερικές παραβιάσεις. 

Δευτέρα & Παρασκευή , δίνω οτι χορταρικά υπάρχουν στο σπίτι ή στον κήπο 
Τρίτη : millet 
Τετάρτη : τίποτα 
Πέμπτη & Κυριακή : Βραστάρι 
Πέμπτη : αυγοτροφή 
Κυριακή : αυγό 
Σάββατο : τίποτα 

Καταλαβαίνεται πως μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να μην έχω να δώσω κάτι ή να μη προλαβαίνω , οπότε δεν δίνω δυστυχώς .

7η )* *Το** πρόγραμμα όσο μπορώ να το ακολουθώ νιώθω πως μπορεί να καλύψει κάποιες ανάγκες τους αλλά όχι όλες . 
Δυστυχώς τα cockatiel μου δεν τρελαίνονται στο να δοκιμάσουν κάτι καινούριο και ότι φάνε θα το φάνε αν τους το δίνω εγώ με το χέρι οπότε θα ήθελα να μπορούσαν να φάνε λίγο πιο ανεξάρτητα. 
Σκοπός μου δεν είναι να τρώνε μεγάλες ποσότητες αλλά να τρώνε μεγάλη ποικιλία τροφών.**


 rafa**
**
**1η ) Παπαγάλος- Ringneck

2η ) η ανανεωση του μειγματος γινεται ανα δευτερη μερα κατα το μεσημερι. 
Τροφή χύμα με πιθανή ποικιλία σπόρων για μεσαίους παπαγάλους την εξής :**Κεχρί Καναδά, Άγριο λευκό κεχρί, Φυστίκι, Αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη, Ιαπωνικό κεχρί, Κανναβούρι, Άγριο ρύζι, Άγριο κόκκινο κεχρί, Μικρός ηλιόσπορος ριγέ, Μικρός λευκός ηλιόσπορος, Νίζερ, Λιναρόσπορος
**
3η ) αυγο-αυγοτροφη δινω στην πτερορροια τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα αλλιως σε κανονικη περιοδο μια φορα την εβδομαδα.

Συνταγή αυγοτροφής :  
αυγο (τσοφλι και ασπραδι,κροκο),
πτι-μπερ μπισκοτα ή τριμμενη φρυγανια,
κεχρι,
καναβουρι.

4η )εμενα ο Μερλιν τιμαει μονο λιγα λαχανικα οπως μαρουλι ,αγγουρι, κολοκιθακι,αντιδια,πιπερια ,ντοματα(λιγη),ραδικια και απο φρουτα ροδακινα ,νεκταρινια,βερικοκα,μηλο,σ ταφυλια,μπανανες.

5η ) σουπιοκοκαλο & πέτρα ασβεστίου

6η ) συγκικριμενο προγραμμα δεν υπαρχει αλλα ξερω οτι τρεις με τεσσερεις φορες την εβδομαδα δινω φρουτα και λαχανικα,τωρα τι φρουτα και λαχανικα δινω εξαρτατε απο τι υπαρχει στο ψυγειο.

7η )* θα ηθελα να αυξησω τα φρεσκα στην διαιτα του μερλιν διοτι δεν τα πολυ συμπαθει (εκτος της πιπερια που την καταβροχθιζει).



 mai_tai



1η ) Παπαγάλος- Cockatiel

2η ) Η ανανέωση της τροφής γίνεται κάθε πρωί .

Versele laga Prestige για cockatiel : 
Κίτρινο κεχρί 32%,Κόκκινο κεχρί 10%,Άσπρο κεχρί 4%,Αποφλοιωμένη βρόμη 9%,Κεχρί το μακρό (canary seed) 9%,Ριγέ ηλιόσπορος 6%,Σιτάρι 5%,Cardy 5%,Ελαιοκράμβη 4%,Λευκός ηλιόσπορος 3%,Κανναβούρι 4%,Λιναρόσπορος 3%,Αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι 2.5%,Αποφλοιωμένα φιστίκια 1.5%,Σπόροι Niger 1%,Ιαπωνικό κεχρί 1%

3η ) αυγο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα

4η )Απο λαχανικα τρωνε μονο μπροκολο(λιγο..) μαρουλι...(αρκετο) καλαμποκι,κ σπανακι, Ριγανι φρεσκια κ λιγο βασιλικο 

5η ) σουπιοκκοκαλο

6η ) προγραμμα εχω μονο στο να βαζω καθε 3-4 μερες αυγο-κατα ταλλα...καθε μερα προσεχω να εχεουν διαφορετικο ζαρζαβατικο

7η ) Αν τρωγαν περισσοτερα φρουτα..-θα ημουν ικανοποιημενος

*xrisam :* 

1η ) Παπαγάλος- Cockatiel

2η ) Kαθημερινά αλλαγή σπόρων.

Versele laga Prestige
Κίτρινο κεχρί 32%,Κόκκινο κεχρί 10%,Άσπρο κεχρί 4%,Αποφλοιωμένη βρόμη 9%,Κεχρί το μακρό (canary seed) 9%,Ριγέ ηλιόσπορος 6%,Σιτάρι 5%,Cardy 5%,Ελαιοκράμβη 4%,Λευκός ηλιόσπορος 3%,Κανναβούρι 4%,Λιναρόσπορος 3%,Αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι 2.5%,Αποφλοιωμένα φιστίκια 1.5%,Σπόροι Niger 1%,Ιαπωνικό κεχρί 1%

στον Ξερξη συμπληρώνω φαγόπυρο αποφλοιωμένο επειδή δεν τρώει την βρώμη και το ρύζι της τροφής.
 Επίσης τσαμπι κεχρι όχι συνεχεια όμως.


3η ) Αυγο ανα 5 ημέρες περίπου 


4η )  πιπερια φλωρινης.  μπροκολάκι , καλαμποκι, γλυστρίδα, κολοκυθάκι, ρίγανη φρεσκια, δυόσμος, ροκα, βερυκοκο τρώνε και το εσωτερικο της μπανάνα και όχι την μπανάνα :: 


5η ) Ριγανόνερο 7 ημερες το μήνα και πιο παλια milkthistle προληπτικά. 
Σουπιοκόκαλο και πέτρα ασβεστίου πάντα. 


6η ) Οχι δεν εχω κάποιο πρόγραμμα συγκεκριμένο.

7η )Είμαι ικανοποιημένη γενικά, μακαρι να τρώνε και φρουτα αλλά μου φτανει που τρωνε τόσα λαχανικα.



 Esmi


1η ) Παπαγάλος-Budgie

2η ) Κάθε πρωί της αλλάζω τα σποράκια 

 Versele Laga- Budgies Prestige 

Yellow millet 52% , red millet 16% , white millet 12% , peeled oats 9% , canary seed 5% , linseed 3% , cardy 2.5% , niger seed 0.5%

3η ) Τρώμε (από εδώ και στο εξής γιατί αυτή την εβδομάδα το ξεκινήσαμε) :
 αυγουλάκι βραστό μια φορά την εβδομάδα 
Αυγοτροφή δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να κάνω ακόμα 

4η ) Τρώμε ντομάτα, καρότο, πιπεριές, μπρόκολο, χορταράκια γενικά, αγγούρι, πεπόνι, ροδάκινο, σταφυλάκι κ.λπ. Είναι φαγανό το κορίτσι μου!!!

5η ) κόκκαλο σουπιάς 

6η ) Πρόγραμμα δεν έχουμε!

7η ) Είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένη με αυτό, το μόνο ίσως που θα έπρεπε να διορθωθεί είναι να μπεί ένα πρόγραμμα, να μην τρώει δηλαδή πολύ κοντά(σε μέρες) τα ίδια ή παρόμοια γεύματα και να προσθέσω στη διατροφή της λίγο περισσότερους ξυρούς καρπούς!!


gordon :

1η ) Παπαγάλος- Cockatiel 

2η) καθημερινή ανανέωση

Versele laga Prestige
Κίτρινο κεχρί 32%,Κόκκινο κεχρί 10%,Άσπρο κεχρί 4%,Αποφλοιωμένη βρόμη 9%,Κεχρί το μακρό (canary seed) 9%,Ριγέ ηλιόσπορος 6%,Σιτάρι 5%,Cardy 5%,Ελαιοκράμβη 4%,Λευκός ηλιόσπορος 3%,Κανναβούρι 4%,Λιναρόσπορος 3%,Αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι 2.5%,Αποφλοιωμένα φιστίκια 1.5%,Σπόροι Niger 1%,Ιαπωνικό κεχρί 1%
και που και που τσαμπι κεχρι. 

3η ) Αυγο μια φορά τη βδομάδα .

4η )  καρότο τρώει αρκετά και τσιμπαει και λιγο μπροκολο ο

5η )κόκκαλο σουπιάς , και multi-vit λόγο πτερόροιας .

6η  ) Πρόγραμμα δεν έχω.

7η ) Είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος με αυτό, έχει γίνει γομαράκι !! μονο λιγα ζαρζαβατικα να ετρωγε παραπάνω!


*jk21 :* 

1η )  Καναρίνια- Τιμπραντο , Καρδερίνες- balcanica 

2η )  To βασικο μιγμα των *καναρινιων* (που αραιωνετε βεβαια στη συντηρηση ) ειναι εδω και λιγο καιρο 

70 κεχρι 10 βρωμη 8 κανναβουρι 7 περιλλα 3 λιναρι 2 νιζερ . 
Θα ενισχυθει ισως σε πολυ κρυο καιρο και σιγουρα οταν θα υπαρχουν μωρα την ανοιξη

Το μιγμα στις *καρδερινες* με μικρες παραλλαγες αναλογα με την διαθεσιμοτητα των σπορων που βρισκω ειναι :

25 κεχρι 10 βρωμη 15 περιλλα (καφε κυριως αλλα και λευκη ) 10 κανναβουρι , 8 μαυρος ηλιοσπορος (οχι ο πολυ μεγαλος ) , 6 σουσαμι , 5 ραδικι , 5 καμελινα , 5 αγκαθι μαριας , 4 νιζερ , 3 λιναρι , 2 γλυκανισος , 1 παπαρουνα 



3η ) Αυγοτροφη δινω παραλλαγες της *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς και επιφυλλασομαι για δοκιμη συντομα νεας ιδεας 


**4η )** Χορταρικα διαφορα ανα εποχη (γλυστριδα , ταραξακο , τσουκνιδα ,σεσκουλο κλπ ) , λαχανικα (μπροκολο ,πιπεριες κοκκινες ) ,οπως και καποιους σπορους σε ημιωριμη χλωρη μορφη οπως τους βρισκουν τα πουλια στη φυση (ταραξακο ,ζωχο ,αγριοζωχο κλπ )


5η ) Πολυβιταμινη δεν εχω σκοπο να δωσω , παρα σπανια σε σχεση με αλλες χρονιες και θα στηριχθω σε φυσικα συμπληρωματα με κυριοτερο την γυρη .Θα δινω ποτε ποτε βιταμινες Β μονο και μονο στην προετοιμασια καποιες μερες πολυβιταμινη πολυ λιγοτερες απο αλλοτε ,ισως και λιγο εντος πτεροροιας 

6η ) τα χορταρικά σε μεγαλη συχνοτητα απο 4 με 5 μερες την εβδομαδα εως και καθε μερα αναλογα εποχη και διαθεσιμοτητα 

7η ) Στοχευω στο να οδηγηθω σε διατροφη οσο γινεται πιο διαιτης στα καναρινια (εννοω λιγοτεροι λιπαροι χωρις να χανονται τα ω3 στο μιγμα σπορων τους ) και σε σταδιακη καταργηση των συνθετικων πολυβιταμινων ,αν δω ιδια αποτελεσματα (τουλαχιστον ) αν οχι καλυτερα χωρις αυτες .
Στις καρδερινες εχω δει οτι αυτο δεν ειναι εφικτο σαν κανονας σε ολα και ειναι εντελως θεμα πουλιου ,το κατα ποσο θελει λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο λιπαρο και ποικιλο μιγμα
δεν χρησιμοποιω φαρμακα ,αν δεν υπαρχει αναγκη υπαρκτη και σαν προληψη δινω τακτικα το Αντιβακτηριακό και ηπαροπροστατευτικό σκεύασμα για καρδερίνες και όλα τα πτηνά




**Οι υπόλοιποι τι δίνετε ως τροφή στα πουλιά σας ? Περιμένουμε και άλλες συμμετοχές !!!!*  :winky:

----------


## Destat

*1η:* Παπαγάλοι: Cockatiel & budgie 

*2η:* Η ανανέωση του μίγματος γίνεται μέρα παρά μέρα και ταίζω την απλή της Versele Laga

*VERSELE LAGA PRESTIGE BIG PARAKEET STANDART

Yellow millet 20 % Striped sunflower seeds 15 % White millet 12,5 % Canary seed 12 % White sunflower seeds 7,5 % Peeled oats 7,5 % Cardy 7,5% Buckwheat 5 % Paddy rice 3 % Linseed 3 % Japanese millet 3 % Hempseed 3 % Niger seed 1 % 

**3η:* Τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα την εποχή της πτερόροιας και ζευγαρώματος, δύο φορές τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο. Τους δίνω την αυγοτροφή του mitsman (αυγό, ρυζάλευρο, γύρη, πτι-μπερ, βρώμη) και προσθέτω βρασμένα λαχανικά μπαρμπαστάθης (φασολάκι,καρότο,καλαμπόκι,  πιπεριά κόκκινη, αρακά) και ρίγανη ή άλλα λαχανικά,ότι έχω  :Happy: 

*4η:* Τα πουλάκια μου γενικά δεν έχουν πολλά προβλήματα με το φαγητό..αν  τους βάλλω στο μανταλάκι του κλουβιού θα φάνε με όρεξη κόκκινη πιπεριά,μπρόκολο + φύλλα, γλιστρίδα ,ταραξάκο, φύλλα πατζαριού, φύλλα κουνουπιδιού, καρπούζι και αγγουράκι! Τα υπόλοιπα που δυσκολεύονται να φάνε σε μεγάλα κομμάτια τα αλέθω στο μίξερ και τα βάζω μέσα στην αυγοτροφή για να ξεγελιούνται  ::  οπότε τρώνε με την ίδια όρεξη το καλαμπόκι, τον αρακά, το καρότο, το φασολάκι ,το κολοκύθι και πιστεύω θα έτρωγαν κι άλλα πολλά αν τα δοκιμάσω από δω και πέρα! Τους τα βάζω περίπου 2 φορές την εβδομάδα & αυτά που έχει μέσα η αυγοτροφή

*5η:* Βιταμίνες δεν δίνω καθόλου, υπάρχει μόνιμα στο κλουβί σουπιοκόκκαλο και πέτρα. Δεν νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται κάτι ,εκτός από την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο και πάλι επιφυλάσσομαι!

*6η:*  Πρόγραμμα συγκεκριμένο δεν έχω δυστυχώς, απλά όποτε τους βάζω αυγοτροφή ξέρω οτι την επόμενη μέρα θα βάλω λαχανικό ή γλιστρίδα αν προλάβω.

*7η:* Αν ήθελα κάτι να αλλάξω αυτό θα ήταν σίγουρα να τηρώ κάποιο πρόγραμμα! Επειδή τα πρωινά εκτός του Σαββατοκύριακου έχω σχολή,δεν προλαβαίνω από τις 6 που σηκώνομαι να βάζω φρούτα και λαχανικά..οπότε το απόγευμα που γυρνάω ,αν δεν έχει νυχτώσει βάζω ότι μπορώ όμως δεν έχουν την ίδια όρεξη που θα είχαν το πρωί! Και ενώ τα πουλιά δεν είναι δύσκολα και έχουν δυνατότητες να τρώνε ολόσωστα,τους στερώ κάτι τόσο βασικό..

----------


## stefos

1) εχω καναρινια τιμπραντο γραμμης ιντερμιντιο
2)σπορια , μειγμα που φτιαχνω εγω σε ποσοστοση65%ασπουρι 10%βρωμη 10%περιλλα και καναβουρι λιναρι και νιζερ απο 5% . Στην αναπαραγωγη και το καταχειμωνο ανεβαζω λιγο καναβουρι και μειωνω λιναρι
3) αυγοτροφη δινω το αυγοψωμο του jk φτιαγμενο σε παρασκευαστη ψωμιου (μας αναψες φωτιες δημητρη) . Λαχανικα δινω το λιγοτερο τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα, δινω ζωχους ,ραδικια, μπροκολο, πιπεριες, καροτα, τωρα που χειμωνιαζει στο εξοχικο θα γεμισει γαλατσιδες οποτε βαλτε και αυτα.
Αυγοτροφη τωρα που μαδανε τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα τουλαχιστον ενω στην συντηρηση μια με δυο φορες την εβδομαδα
4)κανω προληψη με βοτανα , αλοη, γυρη, κά .Τα βοτανα ειναι ανακατεμενα και δινονται στην αυγοτροφη.
5)βιταμινες λιγα πραγματα που τις βαζω και αυτες στην αυγοτροφη. Υλικο για αποροφηση υγρασιων χρησιμοποιω κους κους
6)στανταρ προγραμμα δεν εχω ,περιπου ομως αυτα κανω , παρακολουθω και παρατηρω τα πουλια οσο μπορω και σε γενικες γραμμες ειμαι ικανοποιημενος απο την συμπεριφορα και την υγεια τους
7)Σε αυτη την περιοδο δυσκολα να αλλαξω κατι στα πουλια γιατι ειμαι ευχαριστημενος αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις ................

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σύστημα που σε ικονοποιεί δεν το αλλάζεις , καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μάριος_1

1η ) Παπαγάλος - Cockatiel

2η ) Η ανανέωση του μείγματος γίνεται καθημερινά βραδινή ώρα ώστε το πρωί που θα ξυπνήσουν να έχουν καινούριο και καθαρό φαγητό ώστε να μην περιμένουν να φάνε μέχρι να ξυπνήσω.

*VADIGRAN ΜΕΣΑΙΟΙ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΙ


Κεχρί Καναδά, Άγριο λευκό κεχρί, Μπακγουϊτ, Αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη, Ιαπωνικό κεχρί, Κανναβούρι, Άγριο ρύζι, Κάρθαμο, Άγριο κόκκινο κεχρί, Μικρός ηλιόσπορος ριγέ, Μικρός λευκός ηλιόσπορος, Νίζερ, Λιναρόσπορος

3η ) Επειδή τα cockatiel μου τα έχω κοντά ένα χρόνο , αυτή είναι η πρώτη μας πτεροροια και δίνω αυγό βραστό μία με δύο φορές την εβδομάδα. Αυγοτροφή δίνω την παρακάτω , όχι όμως αρκετά συχνά προς το παρόν γιατί δεν την προτιμούσαν. Πλέον παρατηρώ πως τους αρέσει οπότε σιγά σιγά θα αρχίζω να την αυξάνω.
Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς


4η ) Τα cockatiel μου δυστυχώς είναι λίγο κακόφαγα και δεν τα τρώνε όλα αλλά τρώνε - δοκιμάζουν τα εξής : μπρόκολο , μαρούλι , σπανάκι , αντίδι , ραδίκι , κολοκύθι , αγγούρι , καλαμπόκι , πιπεριά Φλωρίνης , απλές πιπεριές , γλυστρίδα.

5η ) Συνήθως δίνω βραστάρι από Τσάι του Βουνού , Χαμομήλι , Δίκταμο και ρίγανη . Νομίζω κάνει αρκετά καλό στο στομάχι και ειδικά τα δικά μου τρελαίνονται. 
Επιπλέον , δίνω κόκαλο σουπιάς .

6η ) Λόγω των μαθημάτων μου και επειδή ξεχνάω καμιά φορά έχω φτιάξει ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής και προσπαθώ να το ακολουθώ , φυσικά πάντα υπάρχουν και μερικές παραβιάσεις. 

Δευτέρα & Παρασκευή , δίνω οτι χορταρικά υπάρχουν στο σπίτι ή στον κήπο 
Τρίτη : millet 
Τετάρτη : τίποτα 
Πέμπτη & Κυριακή : Βραστάρι 
Πέμπτη : αυγοτροφή 
Κυριακή : αυγό 
Σάββατο : τίποτα 

Καταλαβαίνεται πως μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να μην έχω να δώσω κάτι ή να μη προλαβαίνω , οπότε δεν δίνω δυστυχώς .

7η ) Το πρόγραμμα όσο μπορώ να το ακολουθώ νιώθω πως μπορεί να καλύψει κάποιες ανάγκες τους αλλά όχι όλες . 
Δυστυχώς τα cockatiel μου δεν τρελαίνονται στο να δοκιμάσουν κάτι καινούριο και ότι φάνε θα το φάνε αν τους το δίνω εγώ με το χέρι οπότε θα ήθελα να μπορούσαν να φάνε λίγο πιο ανεξάρτητα. 
Σκοπός μου δεν είναι να τρώνε μεγάλες ποσότητες αλλά να τρώνε μεγάλη ποικιλία τροφών.


rafa

1η ) Παπαγάλος- Ringneck

2η ) η ανανεωση του μειγματος γινεται ανα δευτερη μερα κατα το μεσημερι. 
Τροφή χύμα με πιθανή ποικιλία σπόρων για μεσαίους παπαγάλους την εξής :Κεχρί Καναδά, Άγριο λευκό κεχρί, Φυστίκι, Αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη, Ιαπωνικό κεχρί, Κανναβούρι, Άγριο ρύζι, Άγριο κόκκινο κεχρί, Μικρός ηλιόσπορος ριγέ, Μικρός λευκός ηλιόσπορος, Νίζερ, Λιναρόσπορος

3η ) αυγο-αυγοτροφη δινω στην πτερορροια τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα αλλιως σε κανονικη περιοδο μια φορα την εβδομαδα.

Συνταγή αυγοτροφής : 
αυγο (τσοφλι και ασπραδι,κροκο),
πτι-μπερ μπισκοτα ή τριμμενη φρυγανια,
κεχρι,
καναβουρι.

4η )εμενα ο Μερλιν τιμαει μονο λιγα λαχανικα οπως μαρουλι ,αγγουρι, κολοκιθακι,αντιδια,πιπερια ,ντοματα(λιγη),ραδικια και απο φρουτα ροδακινα ,νεκταρινια,βερικοκα,μηλο,σ ταφυλια,μπανανες.

5η ) σουπιοκοκαλο & πέτρα ασβεστίου

6η ) συγκικριμενο προγραμμα δεν υπαρχει αλλα ξερω οτι τρεις με τεσσερεις φορες την εβδομαδα δινω φρουτα και λαχανικα,τωρα τι φρουτα και λαχανικα δινω εξαρτατε απο τι υπαρχει στο ψυγειο.

7η ) θα ηθελα να αυξησω τα φρεσκα στην διαιτα του μερλιν διοτι δεν τα πολυ συμπαθει (εκτος της πιπερια που την καταβροχθιζει).



mai_tai



1η ) Παπαγάλος- Cockatiel

2η ) Η ανανέωση της τροφής γίνεται κάθε πρωί .

Versele laga Prestige για cockatiel : 
Κίτρινο κεχρί 32%,Κόκκινο κεχρί 10%,Άσπρο κεχρί 4%,Αποφλοιωμένη βρόμη 9%,Κεχρί το μακρό (canary seed) 9%,Ριγέ ηλιόσπορος 6%,Σιτάρι 5%,Cardy 5%,Ελαιοκράμβη 4%,Λευκός ηλιόσπορος 3%,Κανναβούρι 4%,Λιναρόσπορος 3%,Αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι 2.5%,Αποφλοιωμένα φιστίκια 1.5%,Σπόροι Niger 1%,Ιαπωνικό κεχρί 1%

3η ) αυγο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα

4η )Απο λαχανικα τρωνε μονο μπροκολο(λιγο..) μαρουλι...(αρκετο) καλαμποκι,κ σπανακι, Ριγανι φρεσκια κ λιγο βασιλικο 

5η ) σουπιοκκοκαλο

6η ) προγραμμα εχω μονο στο να βαζω καθε 3-4 μερες αυγο-κατα ταλλα...καθε μερα προσεχω να εχεουν διαφορετικο ζαρζαβατικο

7η ) Αν τρωγαν περισσοτερα φρουτα..-θα ημουν ικανοποιημενος

xrisam :

1η ) Παπαγάλος- Cockatiel

2η ) Kαθημερινά αλλαγή σπόρων.

Versele laga Prestige
Κίτρινο κεχρί 32%,Κόκκινο κεχρί 10%,Άσπρο κεχρί 4%,Αποφλοιωμένη βρόμη 9%,Κεχρί το μακρό (canary seed) 9%,Ριγέ ηλιόσπορος 6%,Σιτάρι 5%,Cardy 5%,Ελαιοκράμβη 4%,Λευκός ηλιόσπορος 3%,Κανναβούρι 4%,Λιναρόσπορος 3%,Αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι 2.5%,Αποφλοιωμένα φιστίκια 1.5%,Σπόροι Niger 1%,Ιαπωνικό κεχρί 1%

στον Ξερξη συμπληρώνω φαγόπυρο αποφλοιωμένο επειδή δεν τρώει την βρώμη και το ρύζι της τροφής.
Επίσης τσαμπι κεχρι όχι συνεχεια όμως.


3η ) Αυγο ανα 5 ημέρες περίπου 


4η ) πιπερια φλωρινης. μπροκολάκι , καλαμποκι, γλυστρίδα, κολοκυθάκι, ρίγανη φρεσκια, δυόσμος, ροκα, βερυκοκο τρώνε και το εσωτερικο της μπανάνα και όχι την μπανάνα


5η ) Ριγανόνερο 7 ημερες το μήνα και πιο παλια milkthistle προληπτικά. 
Σουπιοκόκαλο και πέτρα ασβεστίου πάντα. 


6η ) Οχι δεν εχω κάποιο πρόγραμμα συγκεκριμένο.

7η )Είμαι ικανοποιημένη γενικά, μακαρι να τρώνε και φρουτα αλλά μου φτανει που τρωνε τόσα λαχανικα.



Esmi


1η ) Παπαγάλος-Budgie

2η ) Κάθε πρωί της αλλάζω τα σποράκια 

Versele Laga- Budgies Prestige 

Yellow millet 52% , red millet 16% , white millet 12% , peeled oats 9% , canary seed 5% , linseed 3% , cardy 2.5% , niger seed 0.5%

3η ) Τρώμε (από εδώ και στο εξής γιατί αυτή την εβδομάδα το ξεκινήσαμε) :
αυγουλάκι βραστό μια φορά την εβδομάδα 
Αυγοτροφή δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να κάνω ακόμα 

4η ) Τρώμε ντομάτα, καρότο, πιπεριές, μπρόκολο, χορταράκια γενικά, αγγούρι, πεπόνι, ροδάκινο, σταφυλάκι κ.λπ. Είναι φαγανό το κορίτσι μου!!!

5η ) κόκκαλο σουπιάς 

6η ) Πρόγραμμα δεν έχουμε!

7η ) Είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένη με αυτό, το μόνο ίσως που θα έπρεπε να διορθωθεί είναι να μπεί ένα πρόγραμμα, να μην τρώει δηλαδή πολύ κοντά(σε μέρες) τα ίδια ή παρόμοια γεύματα και να προσθέσω στη διατροφή της λίγο περισσότερους ξυρούς καρπούς!!


gordon :

1η ) Παπαγάλος- Cockatiel 

2η) καθημερινή ανανέωση

Versele laga Prestige
Κίτρινο κεχρί 32%,Κόκκινο κεχρί 10%,Άσπρο κεχρί 4%,Αποφλοιωμένη βρόμη 9%,Κεχρί το μακρό (canary seed) 9%,Ριγέ ηλιόσπορος 6%,Σιτάρι 5%,Cardy 5%,Ελαιοκράμβη 4%,Λευκός ηλιόσπορος 3%,Κανναβούρι 4%,Λιναρόσπορος 3%,Αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι 2.5%,Αποφλοιωμένα φιστίκια 1.5%,Σπόροι Niger 1%,Ιαπωνικό κεχρί 1%
και που και που τσαμπι κεχρι. 

3η ) Αυγο μια φορά τη βδομάδα .

4η ) καρότο τρώει αρκετά και τσιμπαει και λιγο μπροκολο ο

5η )κόκκαλο σουπιάς , και multi-vit λόγο πτερόροιας .

6η ) Πρόγραμμα δεν έχω.

7η ) Είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος με αυτό, έχει γίνει γομαράκι !! μονο λιγα ζαρζαβατικα να ετρωγε παραπάνω!


jk21 :

1η ) Καναρίνια- Τιμπραντο , Καρδερίνες- balcanica 

2η ) To βασικο μιγμα των καναρινιων (που αραιωνετε βεβαια στη συντηρηση ) ειναι εδω και λιγο καιρο 

70 κεχρι 10 βρωμη 8 κανναβουρι 7 περιλλα 3 λιναρι 2 νιζερ . 
Θα ενισχυθει ισως σε πολυ κρυο καιρο και σιγουρα οταν θα υπαρχουν μωρα την ανοιξη

Το μιγμα στις καρδερινες με μικρες παραλλαγες αναλογα με την διαθεσιμοτητα των σπορων που βρισκω ειναι :

25 κεχρι 10 βρωμη 15 περιλλα (καφε κυριως αλλα και λευκη ) 10 κανναβουρι , 8 μαυρος ηλιοσπορος (οχι ο πολυ μεγαλος ) , 6 σουσαμι , 5 ραδικι , 5 καμελινα , 5 αγκαθι μαριας , 4 νιζερ , 3 λιναρι , 2 γλυκανισος , 1 παπαρουνα 



3η ) Αυγοτροφη δινω παραλλαγες της Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς και επιφυλλασομαι για δοκιμη συντομα νεας ιδεας 


4η ) Χορταρικα διαφορα ανα εποχη (γλυστριδα , ταραξακο , τσουκνιδα ,σεσκουλο κλπ ) , λαχανικα (μπροκολο ,πιπεριες κοκκινες ) ,οπως και καποιους σπορους σε ημιωριμη χλωρη μορφη οπως τους βρισκουν τα πουλια στη φυση (ταραξακο ,ζωχο ,αγριοζωχο κλπ )


5η ) Πολυβιταμινη δεν εχω σκοπο να δωσω , παρα σπανια σε σχεση με αλλες χρονιες και θα στηριχθω σε φυσικα συμπληρωματα με κυριοτερο την γυρη .Θα δινω ποτε ποτε βιταμινες Β μονο και μονο στην προετοιμασια καποιες μερες πολυβιταμινη πολυ λιγοτερες απο αλλοτε ,ισως και λιγο εντος πτεροροιας 

6η ) τα χορταρικά σε μεγαλη συχνοτητα απο 4 με 5 μερες την εβδομαδα εως και καθε μερα αναλογα εποχη και διαθεσιμοτητα 

7η ) Στοχευω στο να οδηγηθω σε διατροφη οσο γινεται πιο διαιτης στα καναρινια (εννοω λιγοτεροι λιπαροι χωρις να χανονται τα ω3 στο μιγμα σπορων τους ) και σε σταδιακη καταργηση των συνθετικων πολυβιταμινων ,αν δω ιδια αποτελεσματα (τουλαχιστον ) αν οχι καλυτερα χωρις αυτες .
Στις καρδερινες εχω δει οτι αυτο δεν ειναι εφικτο σαν κανονας σε ολα και ειναι εντελως θεμα πουλιου ,το κατα ποσο θελει λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο λιπαρο και ποικιλο μιγμα
δεν χρησιμοποιω φαρμακα ,αν δεν υπαρχει αναγκη υπαρκτη και σαν προληψη δινω τακτικα το Αντιβακτηριακό και ηπαροπροστατευτικό σκεύασμα για καρδερίνες και όλα τα πτηνά


Destat

1η ) Παπαγάλος - Cockatiel , Παπαγάλος - Budgie

2η ) Η ανανέωση του μίγματος γίνεται μέρα παρά μέρα και ταίζω την απλή της Versele Laga

VERSELE LAGA PRESTIGE BIG PARAKEET STANDART

Yellow millet 20 % Striped sunflower seeds 15 % White millet 12,5 % Canary seed 12 % White sunflower seeds 7,5 % Peeled oats 7,5 % Cardy 7,5% Buckwheat 5 % Paddy rice 3 % Linseed 3 % Japanese millet 3 % Hempseed 3 % Niger seed 1 % 

3η )  Τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα την εποχή της πτερόροιας και ζευγαρώματος, δύο φορές τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο. 
Τους δίνω την αυγοτροφή του mitsman  με υλικά : 
αυγό, 
ρυζάλευρο,
γύρη,
πτι-μπερ
βρώμη
και προσθέτω βρασμένα λαχανικά μπαρμπαστάθης (φασολάκι,καρότο,καλαμπόκι, πιπεριά κόκκινη, αρακά) και ρίγανη ή άλλα λαχανικά,ότι έχω

4η ) Τους δίνω περίπου 2 φορές την εβδομάδα τα παρακάτω λαχανικά και χορταρικά (και μέσα στην αυγοτροφή) 

 κόκκινη πιπεριά,μπρόκολο + φύλλα, γλιστρίδα ,ταραξάκο, φύλλα πατζαριού, φύλλα κουνουπιδιού, καρπούζι , αγγουράκι  και αλεσμένο καλαμπόκι,  αρακά, καρότο,  φασολάκι ,κολοκύθι

5η ) Βιταμίνες δεν δίνω καθόλου, υπάρχει μόνιμα στο κλουβί σουπιοκόκκαλο και πέτρα. Δεν νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται κάτι ,εκτός από την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο και πάλι επιφυλάσσομαι!

6η )  Πρόγραμμα συγκεκριμένο δεν έχω δυστυχώς, απλά όποτε τους βάζω αυγοτροφή ξέρω οτι την επόμενη μέρα θα βάλω λαχανικό ή γλιστρίδα αν προλάβω.

7η ) Αν ήθελα κάτι να αλλάξω αυτό θα ήταν σίγουρα να τηρώ κάποιο πρόγραμμα! Επειδή τα πρωινά εκτός του Σαββατοκύριακου έχω σχολή,δεν προλαβαίνω από τις 6 που σηκώνομαι να βάζω φρούτα και λαχανικά..οπότε το απόγευμα που γυρνάω ,αν δεν έχει νυχτώσει βάζω ότι μπορώ όμως δεν έχουν την ίδια όρεξη που θα είχαν το πρωί! Και ενώ τα πουλιά δεν είναι δύσκολα και έχουν δυνατότητες να τρώνε ολόσωστα,τους στερώ κάτι τόσο βασικό..



stefos

1η ) Καναρίνια - τιμπράντο γραμμής ιντερμιντιο


2η ) χύμα μείγμα σπόρων σύστασης, 

65%ασπουρι 10%βρώμη 10%περίλλα και κανναβούρι λινάρι και νίζερ από 5% .
Στην αναπαραγωγή και το καταχείμωνο ανεβάζω λίγο κανναβούρι και μειώνω λινάρι

3η )  Αυγοτροφή τώρα που μαδούν τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα τουλάχιστον ενώ στην συντήρηση μια με δυο φορές την εβδομάδα.
αυγοτροφη δινω το αυγοψωμο του jk  Συνταγή ξηρής αυγοτροφής - Αυγόψωμο

4η )  Λαχανικα δινω το λιγοτερο τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα
ζωχους ,ραδικια, μπροκολο, πιπεριες, καροτα, τωρα που χειμωνιαζει στο εξοχικο θα γεμισει γαλατσιδες
Επίσης , κανω προληψη με βοτανα , αλοη, γυρη, κά .Τα βοτανα ειναι ανακατεμενα και δινονται στην αυγοτροφη.

5η )  βιταμινες λιγα πραγματα που τις βαζω και αυτες στην αυγοτροφη. 
Υλικο για αποροφηση υγρασιων χρησιμοποιω κους κους

6η )  στανταρ προγραμμα δεν εχω ,περιπου ομως αυτα κανω

7η )  παρακολουθω και παρατηρω τα πουλια οσο μπορω και σε γενικες γραμμες ειμαι ικανοποιημενος απο την συμπεριφορα και την υγεια τους.
Σε αυτη την περιοδο δυσκολα να αλλαξω κατι στα πουλια γιατι ειμαι ευχαριστημενος αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις .

Οι υπόλοιποι τι δίνετε ως τροφή στα πουλιά σας ? Περιμένουμε και άλλες συμμετοχές !!!!*

----------

